# Blackberry 9700 details to Iphone 4s



## Monster1949 (Oct 7, 2011)

Could you please help?

I am about to upgrade my BlackBerry 9700 to an Iphone 4s but woukld like to know how to ensure that my:
Contacts
Email addresses
Tasks
CALENDAR
Apps

can be transferred once I get the new phone?

I am going with Vodaphone so can use ther REDbox but seemingly that is only OK for contacts and emails

I have been told to synch my calendar to Outlook but dont know what to do (not a techy, so please simple advice).


Regards

Francis


----------

